# Sites for different types of ink



## districtxciv (Nov 5, 2013)

Are there any valuable sites,books,articles etc. that can inform me on the different types of ink used in the t-shirt industry.?


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

districtxciv said:


> Are there any valuable sites,books,articles etc. that can inform me on the different types of ink used in the t-shirt industry.?


Read up on plastisol and water-base/discharge. Plastisol is a PVC based ink and more common.


----------

